# NRG Files



## ian27 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hello, how do I open .nrg files? Thank you in advance.

Ian


----------



## bobw (Jul 8, 2006)

Change the extension to .iso and see if it mounts.


----------



## ian27 (Jul 8, 2006)

No, that didn't work.... Any other ideas? Thanks.


----------



## bobw (Jul 8, 2006)

If you have Taost, try burning the nrg as an ISO.


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 8, 2006)

If you can, try and redo the images in ISO format.  You can do this in Nero by telling it to "save the tracks" or something like that (it's been some time since I've played with Nero....I most burn images on my Mac now).  Once you hit that option, select the "track" that will contain the information on it and change the image to be saved to .ISO (it's there in the settings for Nero once you get to this point).  I've done it this way in order to bypass .NRG and use .ISO as the extension and it's worked always for me.


----------

